# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Εξόγκωμα στο κεφάλι

## Pantelis

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!Το ανεβάζω για το καναρίνι ενός φίλου.Το καναρίνι του περίπου πριν 2 εβδομάδες ξεκίνησε με ένα μικρό εξόγκωμα στο κεφάλι λίγο πιο πάνω από το αριστερό του μάτι και έχει μεγαλώσει τώρα αρκετά.Γνωριζει κάποιος να μου πει τι είναι και τι πρέπει να κάνει;
Ευχαριστώ και Καλή Ανάσταση να έχουμε με υγεία!!!

----------


## Pantelis

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## amastro

Φαίνεται να έχει κάποιο χτύπημα ή τσίμπημα και να έχει κάνει απόστημα.
Εγώ θα έδινα αντιβίωση από το στόμα. Είναι πολύ προχωρημένο

----------

